# icd 10 books



## smaher82 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi

  I recently saw that the aapc is saying icd 10 books are now available. Im confused. I thought the codes still werent finalized. Is it worth it to purchase the books are should we wait til the official books are released?


ps anyone who is taking the a & p class how long do you have to complete the course?
Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 9, 2012)

the codes are finalized and the books are official they are just labeled the official draft edition.  The codes are now partially frozen for ICD-9 CM and ICD-10 CM, therefore when the 2012 ICD-10 CM is released (as a draft) then that will be final revision until oct  2014.  There were only a few minor revisions from 2011 to 2012, mainly just to add a few new codes to stay instep with new dx codes added to ICD-9 CM 2012.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 9, 2012)

smaher82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently saw that the aapc is saying icd 10 books are now available. Im confused. I thought the codes still werent finalized. Is it worth it to purchase the books are should we wait til the official books are released?
> 
> ...


First question has been answered.  On your second question about the A&P through AAPC. It is 16 modules and it is taken at your own pace.  Hope that helps.  It has power points and audio and print outs for each module. I thought it was very interesting and a great refresher on the A&P.


----------

